# 1st king ever!



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

First king outta the kayak, he aint huge but I wouldn't have been more excited if he'd weighed 120 pounds and pulled me to Mexico. I was shakin like a dog crappin peach seeds when I got him in the boat! Best day on the water in a long time. Landed him about 9 this morning after having at least six more to the boat and havin um shake the dang hook as i was tryin to get them in the boat, they were everywhere close to the beach today.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats! That's a good eatin size. Enjoy!


----------



## GulfDiver74 (Jan 5, 2011)

good looking fish. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I hear ya man good job! Now u gotta take me! Was u off ft Pickens?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah, close to pickens anyhow. I'd be happy to take whoever right now, the only guy i go fishin with down here is leavin for japan on wednesday and i need someone to go with bad. I don't mind goin it alone but i like to go in the gulf and a buddy is always the best bet for safety and surviavability should something go wrong. I ain't no george poveromo, but i catch a few good ones every now and again i've been after a king for months now and i finally got into them this morning. I no kiddin fish every single time i have the opportunity which is usually saturday and sunday for me. So let me know if you really wanna get out there and we'll set it up!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job - one of many more to come I'm sure


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Ight man well u've got my number so call me or text me when u wanna head out u know I'm always down for fishin!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Awsome job....it is certainly a rush!!! almost better than you know what. I caught my 1st 3 kings last weekend. I was sooo pumped. Congrats!!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks, it was awesome and my new favorite fish to catch, although those big bull reds will take ya for a ride!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

great job! me and my roomate usually do yak sundays since its out only real days off. PM me and well get up next weekend


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job. Well your hooked now pardon the pun! Kayaking the gulf will make you throw rocks at bay fishing!


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

sweet fishhh kenny my brother and i are going out when our yaks come in. offshore trip wanna go??


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just let me know when kyle, and MrPho id love to let me know when you plan to head out


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay i pick up my new yak soon!!!!!!!!! ill be in the gulf more.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Nice fish, good job!!!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Good goin'! I bet it was a rush.


----------

